# Can't Update Database in ICS



## Jumpie (Jun 23, 2011)

[background=rgb(25, 25, 25)]So I was able to update the database hack for hotspot/wifi tethering but I can't update this database with SQLite...[/background]

[background=rgb(25, 25, 25)]Settings Storage (com.android.providers.applications) > settings.db > secure > throttle_polling_sec from 600 to 0. It says Update failed - error code 5. Database locked.[/background]

[background=rgb(25, 25, 25)]I was able to update this database in GB but now not in ICS. I tried using Root Explorer and changing the permissions to the database as rw and execute. I tried everything.[/background]

[background=rgb(25, 25, 25)]How do you unlock this database? Any ideas?[/background]


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Jumpie said:


> [background=rgb(25, 25, 25)]So I was able to update the database hack for hotspot/wifi tethering but I can't update this database with SQLite...[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(25, 25, 25)]Settings Storage (com.android.providers.applications) > settings.db > secure > throttle_polling_sec from 600 to 0. It says Update failed - error code 5. Database locked.[/background]
> 
> ...


That's because ICS has a different framework than GB. Just download FoxFi from the Play Store and use that. Works perfect with ICS.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jumpie (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, that database I was able so I have the entitlement hack. It's the secure database to remove throttle unless it doesn't matter.


----------



## bhp117 (Jan 14, 2012)

use aShell and aSQLiteManager by andsen in playstore for free

1st run ashell to look for the files then use asqlitemanager to chang the value

both files is in /data/data


----------



## Jumpie (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome! It took me a bit to figure it out but it worked!


----------



## soocold (Jul 29, 2011)

Im getting an error that com.Android.providers.settings.db is not a database. Ideas?

ICS Droid Bionic.


----------



## soocold (Jul 29, 2011)

Every time i edit the .db with throttle values i lose functionality of the home and search button. It still vibrates under long press, just does nothing else. I'm on stock .232 ics

ICS Droid Bionic.


----------

